# Maiden Voyage



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Last week I became the proud new owner of a vessel that I have wanted for a very long time, a 15'4" Gheenoe highsider. I wanted something stable enough for two people to stand and fish out of, that i can still tow with my car. Got it on the water for the first time today, it's perfect. I expected it to be more tippy than it is, we could both stand on the seats and fish at the same time without any of those "if you move one more time i will drown you" moments. So fore and aft decks should not be an issue later on. Lots of plans for this little boat to make it a bit more suited fto my needs. All i have done so far was made a pushpole with some P.V.C and a 12' closet rod, and added some hillbilly pushpole caddies. At first i though they would just be temporary but they work great, and they are a whopping two dollars for the pair, all they need is a little bit of drab paint.
The fishing was slower than usual, a few carp, lots of small-med bass, and TONS of bluegill that were all about 5"-7". Sadly this might be the last trip for the summer, the weeds are getting to be just a little bit too much to push through and fish, no big deal, lots of other water to fish.


Here she is as purchased









Rigged up, need to find an outboard









In case anyone was wondering, it is in fact possible to tow a boat with a VW Golf, worked just fine for 60 miles on the turnpike. Launching was a little goofy with a 5 speed on a sketchy ramp









The first fish to bless the gheenoe









slightly better than average marsh bass









Then i Caught this carp, thankfully i have read on here about how awful they are, so after the pic i threw it in the weeds for the raccoons. Ok that was a lie, but I did see a bowfisherman do just that. Ehhhhhh whatever, cant win them all.

















I am taking suggestions for names. Can't decide between gheenude, slider or choot'em. Give me some ideas 
Thanks again for the rig massbuck, I will take care of her.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

bitchin' ride. 

Im a flyfishiung snob, not that I dont like other styles of fishing, I have nothing against them(except centerpinning) but largemouth in the weeds still bring me great joy.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Funny how a little 13" bass smashing a little foam frog in 10" of water can get you all amped up isn't it.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

theres something very atavistic about it. almost primal or childish. when a bass hits a topwater fly, it just feels 'right'.


I was riding with rusty gates* once when my jeep broke down. he happened by. I asked him about the poppers on the fly rods in his 15 year old SUV, he said he had bewen fishing for bass. no further explanation was needed.

*look him up if you dont know who he is,


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats on the boat. I'm sure you'll put it to good use. YOu may want to check the placement of the "Ohio" stick . It's suppose to be 6"inches from the boat number.. How about "Bass Buggy"


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Awesome!! I wish I could find some weeds like that around here! She looks right at home.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like the perfect rig! I look forward to seeing her all cleaned up and painted. I am sort of digging "Gheenude." Seems fitting for the perfect fishing fantasy.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I cant talk about most of my fishing fantasies on a public forum.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fontinalis said:


> I am taking suggestions for names. Can't decide between gheenude, slider or *choot'em*. Give me some ideas
> Thanks again for the rig massbuck, I will take care of her.


Looks like what Troy Landry would call a pirogue. So how about the "Plastic Pirogue?"


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

or the gheerouge


----------

